# NO TRIGGERS! Solipsism, existential OCD, existential crisis, madness WHATEVER THE FUCK



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

So Ive gotten dem questions in my inbox, read em here and... everywhere.
YEAH!!IVE GONE THROUGH IT! Im not givin you any triggers or infecting you with the thoughts Ive had.
I want you to ask yourself TWO questions that mattered a LOT to me.
1: What are you scared of?
I want you to have an inner conversation about it, itll ptob be a wee bit scary at first.
2: WHY are you scared of it?
My panic from question one stopped here, adter a long think, I couldnt figure out why the hell I was frightened or scared shitless. I thought hard, I thought deeply, but why the hell was it scary? It wasnt scary till I started obsessing over that shit, it had never REALLY mattered, and it would never fuckin matter.
It helped a lot, but prayers helped the most imo... and get a hobby, if you start obsessing, dont try to force the thoughts away, but replace them as fast as you can with something else, like whistling, singing, play out chess openings in your mind.. JUST DO SOMETHNG!!!


----------

